# iMac G5 first pics of unpacking and disassembling



## symphonix (Sep 14, 2004)

In the age-old tradition of Apple product launches, one mac fan, lucky enough to have recieved the new iMac already, has posted pictures of the packaging, the unpacking, and the disassembly. Here it is ...

http://www.kodawarisan.com/imacg5/imacg501.html

Mine is still about 10 days away. I'm starting to have trouble sleeping at night...


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 15, 2004)

now the disassembly is normal (i.e. how you get in to the iMac to install RAM and such)?


----------



## Lycander (Sep 15, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> now the disassembly is normal (i.e. how you get in to the iMac to install RAM and such)?


There have already been pictures of the inside posted elsewhere I think, but still, everyone kinda wants to see how the heck they fit all that computer in such a small space.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 15, 2004)

It does look like a very nice computer!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 15, 2004)

Weird ppl. Instead of turning it on first, they disassemble it. It's like: instead of a careful kiss on the first date you... Whatever, really weird ppl! But thank God we have them


----------



## pds (Sep 15, 2004)

poor guy,
got his bandwidth whacked.
link no-wroko


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 15, 2004)

ahh...the slashdot effect. wonderful and terrible at the same time.


----------



## cigar (Sep 16, 2004)

That guy is really wacko..Getting such a beautiful Mac as one of the 1st in the world, and then starting to open it up. Strange guy's those Japanese....well not really: Asians are known to look and immitate western goodies.


----------



## Macsith (Sep 16, 2004)

I own a 17" iMac G5 and im not saying how I got it   and I LOVE it.


----------



## Macsith (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh and it makes a weird 'wine' noise, not loud but unusually annoying.


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 17, 2004)

hahaha what a freakin weirdo as soon as he gets the imac he takes it out of box opens it up and takes everything out! people so dome weird things somtimes


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2004)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> people so dome weird things somtimes



Yeah!  Like confuse the first letters of adjacent words so they sound all messed up!  

Just messin' with ya...


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 17, 2004)

hahaha yea i kno right how ironic i meant to say "do some weird things somtimes" wow god sure knows how to speak to us...


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 17, 2004)

Lycander said:
			
		

> There have already been pictures of the inside posted elsewhere I think, but still, everyone kinda wants to see how the heck they fit all that computer in such a small space.



Well, just look at the TiBooks for the answer to that one.


----------



## Viro (Sep 17, 2004)

Doesn't this void the warranty somehow?


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 17, 2004)

Macsith said:
			
		

> Oh and it makes a weird 'wine' noise, not loud but unusually annoying.




A 'wine' noise, eh?   Like a cork popping?


----------



## Lycander (Sep 17, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Well, just look at the TiBooks for the answer to that one.


But the TiBooks don't have a G5 in them now do they? Wait a minute... or do they?


----------



## CreativeEye (Sep 17, 2004)

it shouldn't void the warranty - phil schiller made a deal of the whole '...all you have to do is remove three screws..' thing - it's supposed to be the first iMac that is just as easily accesible as the apple towers.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 17, 2004)

My neighbor promised I can take one of those iMac G5s in pieces next week.   I love my neigbhbors.


----------



## Viro (Sep 18, 2004)

That still doesn't answer whether it voids the warranty. I know most computer makers have a clause that says your warranty is void if you open the case. Ridiculous, but I think it is enforced.


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, but well: Doesn't that just mean that _his_ warranty is lost? What do WE care, we just want the juicy pictures!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> That still doesn't answer whether it voids the warranty. I know most computer makers have a clause that says your warranty is void if you open the case. Ridiculous, but I think it is enforced.



if you are not specificly instructed by apple or apple care to open it .. you shouldn't. My case is different, as we will have a few iMacs to take apart // well, taken apart so far only the G4 iMacs, but I know what are in the guts of the new one anyway..


----------



## fryke (Sep 18, 2004)

So, can you definitely tell us whether it's a PPC 970 or a PPC 970FX?


----------



## Viro (Sep 18, 2004)

The reason I'm asking is because I'm dying to rip apart my Powerbook and put in one of these new 5400 RPM 100 GB drives 

Guess I'll just wait a year before the warranty runs out and the prices of the drives comes down.


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 19, 2004)

Opening your Powerbook will void your warranty. Guaranteed. If they can detect you did it. 

Doug


----------



## Viro (Sep 19, 2004)

If I put in a 100 GB hard drive, you can bet they'l detect it 

Guess I'll be waiting a year then.


----------



## fernando.alonso (Sep 19, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Doesn't this void the warranty somehow?



I don't think that would happen with the new iMac, 'cause what if you want to add memory..?

I guess you must have to open the rear case anyhow... no warranty problems possible!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## iZero (Sep 19, 2004)

god, im dying for one of these babiess


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 19, 2004)

Me too.  The current one goes on sale tomorrow, just gotta move everything off onto mobile storage.

There's no chance the new iMacs will allow a 250GB IDE drive, right?  SATA only?


----------



## Ifrit (Sep 20, 2004)

> Does it void the warranty?



No it doesn't, in contrary you are supposed to take the imac appart to upgrade it. Thats what an european Apple spokesman said to the reporters of an german computer magazine ("c't" is the name of the magazine)

You are allowed to replace RAM, HD and the wireless lan card, even the display (if you are skilled enough) without voiding your warranty.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 20, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> There's no chance the new iMacs will allow a 250GB IDE drive, right?  SATA only?



If you have a look at Apple's Developer Notes for the iMac G5, you'll see that there is an IDE connection for the optical drive, and that the educational model iMac which has no optical drive uses an IDE connection for HDD.
However, whether you'll be able to connect an additional IDE device is doubtful. Running another IDE cable from the Optical drive, without overheating the system, would be likely to be difficult. 

I'd just trade it in on a SATA drive, or get an external Firewire enclosure and tuck it away behind your desk, out of sight.


----------



## Snark (Sep 21, 2004)

probably not, apple must expect people to install extra ram.... and stuff



anybody notice how its a laptop with no battery?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 21, 2004)

A Laptop-it-Ain't, Snark. Check out the dimensions and weight, the power consumption, etc. This really is a very hefty desktop PC that just happens to be smartly presented.


----------



## mkwan (Sep 21, 2004)

it seems to me that the cpu cannot be upgraded...as if soldered in....


----------



## Ifrit (Sep 21, 2004)

The enclosure of the G5 CPU has been sealed with some sort of plastic seal. If you breake it (which you have to do, in order to exchange it) the warranty is voided.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 21, 2004)

Not true. According to Apple's support documentation for the iMac G5, the motherboard is user replacable, as is the hard drive, optical drive, and even the display.
Yes, the CPU is integrated into the motherboard, but if you're willing to source a faster g5 imac motheroard in another couple of years, there is nothing to stop you from doing so... but then, that's not really what iMacs are about.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 21, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I'd just trade it in on a SATA drive, or get an external Firewire enclosure and tuck it away behind your desk, out of sight.



Ok, thanks for the info Symphonix.

However, I can't remember the last time Microcenter took HD "trade-ins" =)


----------

